# a little worried has this happened to anyone else



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

i had my last bfn on the 4th july and then af arrived arond the 7th (normal period) i have about a 35 day cycle so my next af arrived 10th aug and today(28th) day 18 i am getting a little light brown blood when i wipe. is this normal after tx it has never happened to me before but i have always started treatment again on first af. i haven't this time as we are starting prep courses for adoption next week!


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Laura

After my first tx i had an almighty heavy period... then the next was normal but about a week after id finished so poss cycle day 12 i (TMI) leaked a load of brown watery fluid, then it stopped and af arrived as normal. This only happened the once!!.

It was weird though!!


----------



## forever mummy one day (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for replying you have put my mind at ease


----------

